# Great Sliding Compound Miter Saw for Woodworkers on a Budget



## Abbott

I looked at these saws at Sears about a year/year and a half ago…just as they first came out. I agree with you that for a guy on a budget they are ok, they don't have the "feel" of a more expensive saw (of course) but they are a step up from the bottom of the barrel. I ended up purchasing a used Hitachi 10" slider from Craigslist for about $250.00 and I am real glad that I did.

I haven't used the Kobalt saw but from what I did see when looking it over closely is that your review is pretty much on target and that it is a useful tool. Nice style on the review, thanks for the information.


----------



## MattinCincy

And to think you could by 6 or 7 of these for the price of a Kapex. Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## b2rtch

good review, thank you. 
I use a $99.00 HF sliding miter saw, it does what I expect it to do.
I had another HF s.m.s before that with laser , but the laser was running on battery and this one was always dead.


----------



## ROY53

I own the same saw and pretty much echo your thoughts. The laser on mine is just close but it will put you in the neighborhood. Good review.


----------



## WoodJitsu

I had this saw and recently sold it on CL. My initial thoughts on the saw were good. But over time, It became evident that I couldn't trust it to cut square. The fence worked itself out of square several times and I try as I might, I couldn't get it to stay true. The laser was actually dead on, but the cut wouldn't be. So, just keep your box and put the saw through its paces for the next month and make sure yours is solid. 200 is cheap for a good saw. It's not cheap for a bad one!


----------



## PocketHole69

I've had the saw for about 2 1/2 months before I wrote this review so I could form a proper opinion of it, and I haven't had any problems yet. Of course, mine stays stationary on a miter station built around the saw in the garage, not getting banged around at a work site, so some might call it "gentle" usage.

I have no doubt that the saw, like all cheaper tools, is probably subject to some quality control issues from the factory in China, but I've had good luck with this one!


----------



## BentheViking

saw this today at lowes…very intrigued since if you can use a 20% HF coupon you can get almost 3 of these for the price of a more normally priced one


----------



## cbMerlin

Have looked at them a dozen times while at Lowes and when my wife asked me what I wanted for Christmas I told her this saw. My old miter saw was a "Pro-Tech", I don't recall which big box I got it from but I believe I paid something like $59 for it. 20 years later it's still dead-on accurate.

In getting ready to use it for the first time, I assumed I'd need to tune it up a bit, not so. Perfect alignment right out of the box. Just cut some miters for molding on a couple doors, perfect!

Cannot understate the poor dust collection, it's horrible. No clue why it has a bag. Have made probably 20 cuts with it so far. It created about a 3' circle of dust all around it. Checked the dust bag, don't think it has a quarter cup in it. I'll eventually make a collection box, similar to my RAS to attach to dust collector.

All that being said, at 1/3 the price (or less) than Dewalt or others, I love it.


----------



## Bigjoedo

I agree 100%. I bought my Kobalt saw 1 year ago. It is very accurate, cuts well. I did replace the original blade with a Freud. I also have a Makita in my shop but it is built into a cabinet. The Kobalt is just as accurate and cuts just as well.


----------



## framingpro

this saw is junk . All i get done is repair repair repair . wouldn't buy another one of these if they were $10 .


----------

